# Tapatalk poll



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ok we as a forum DO NOT seem to be getting answers from the new site owners on just how pi55ed off some users are over the new ruling over tapatalk without any consultation. viewtopic.php?f=30&t=336731

so have your say and lets hope the site owners will take some notice of it.........


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Unfortunately, i'm on tapatalk... And therefore can't see the poll. Talk about irony :roll:


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Lol


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, can,t see it on Autoguide App either.:-o
Hoggy.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

well buy a lappy then you guys that tapatalk or eutoglide doesnt work for lmao

sent from my half filled glass of wine


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Gaz, I use my laptop 99.9% of the time. Have Tapatalk & Autoguide on Tablet but prefer the Laptop.
Hoggy.


----------



## bobbin (Sep 19, 2010)

Everyone needs to login in to do this poll, power to the people lol [smiley=argue.gif]


----------

